# Any ak47 builders



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone here build ak before, just got my kit today and had some questions. My receiver is a blank, need the hole drilled for hammer and trigger pins. The mag hole and trigger hole on bottom is pre cut and my template doesn't line up. How do I determine where to drill the holes?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

do you know someone that has an AK you can borrow to measure ? personally I would send that receiver back to the place you got it from and purchase one that already has the holes in it. because if you don't drill the holes exactly where they go the receiver is trash.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Dont know anyone that has one. To get a receiver that 100% cost way more and has more hoops to jump thru.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

pm sent...


----------

